# Its my birthday tomorrow.



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

Its my birthday tomorrow. 
Husband left me on 24th of June. His birthday was 7th july and we spoke on the phone. We have had limited contact now. Emailed 3 weeks ago and been 5 week since spoke on the phone. 
I am just wondering if he will email, text, send a card or ring. 
Maybe he will ignore it altogether.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy birthday and keep on sparkling doc :smthumbup:


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sparkles, Enjoy your special day...don't count on him calling or anything, but if he does it will be a nice gesture.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

:birthday: :toast:


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday keep your head up and if he dont say anything know that your friends here did. Take the day relax and do something you want to do. On my BD my now ex wife txtd me and I wish she would not have.


----------



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday my friend. May you have many more.... Enjoy!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!
If he makes a gesture, he makes a gesture.
Either way you could start some kind of new tradition for celebrating yourself. That is, celebrating by yourself but also celebrating your self.


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday...Like others have said...don't worry about if he calls or not, just enjoy your day....If he does call,great if not, his loss...


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy BIRTHDAY!!!!!!
If I were your neighbor I'd bring a rack of ribs, a cake, and a bottle (okay a box) of wine.
(sorry, not a lot of cash on hand lately)


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone. It has been in general a sad day. Feel very tearful. Its early evening and he has still not contacted me in anyway. 
Think he is unlikely to now...


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

You are valuable whether he acknowedges you today or not. Know that you have people around the world who care about you and wish you all the best. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

sparkle hope it gets better for you. Dont worry if he contacts you or not know that he does not determine your self worth. 

Happy Birthday and many more. Keep your head up its gets better


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

Well he sent me a text at 6.30 pm
'hi...hope my card arrived in time. i hope you've had a good birthday"


well the card did not arrive, but maybe it will come tomorrow. 

thought he would ring...

so upset. sat crying my eyes out.


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

I know it is painful to be rejected, but you deserve a better partner than someone who sends a text most of way through your birthday. You deserve someone to be there and celebrate it with you. Keep your chin up and remember next year's birthday can be so much better if you want that.

GearHead


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday, enjoy your day...this is the day to celebrate YOU. Know that you are not alone. There's always tomorrow to laugh and have fun.


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

well he sent the card addressed to 'sarah' 
then inside a message saying he is hoping i am getting on alright and that i have a nice birthday. from xxx

i mean 'from'..... WTF is that. 
and to address it only to my forename and not out a surname. I always use my maiden name anyway.

the really galling thing is this was the card he bought for our anniversary but then did not send. I say it in his drawer months ago. 
The bloody cheek. 

this contact has set me all the way back. When am i going to be able to move on. 
when will i get over him.... :9
I am just not coping right now. I am so tearful at work and have no concentration. it horrible


----------

